# Check engine light and sputtering I'm giving up



## FlylowVW (Mar 19, 2009)

I have an 07 jetta with 20k miles. For the last few months the car has been running rough, sputtering and dying randomly. Yesterday my check engine light went on. I've run it thru the scanner several times. I get no codes. 
I noticed that the exauhst is hotter than normal and it smells burned.

Changed the MAF sensor the temperature sensor. Claned the gas tank and gas pump. Cleared the module several times. The light goes away and the car runs well for a few days and then sputter die sputter all over again. ANY THOUGHTS


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

Did you check to see if the engine is getting fuel and have you detected any misfires?


----------



## FlylowVW (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

The engine gets fuel. The car revs up but has no power. The problem appears randomly. Especially at low rpms. When I accelerate from 1500 to 2000 rpm the car stutters until 3000 to 3500 rpm and then I get a power surge as it revs into 4500 to 5000 rpm. 
Last nite I noticed extremely hot exhaust and a burnt smell


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

what you described sounds like a clogged cat, but at 20K miles, that seems unlikely. are you still under warranty?
can you post your codes?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Check engine light and sputtering I'm giving up (FlylowVW)*

I wonder if they put in too much ethanol in your fuel. I know that all gasoline in Brazil has at least 20% EtOH but if this concentration were exceeded it could cause problems. Also it's easier for the fuel to be contaminated with water than pure gasoline. Try going to a different gas station and see if that helps.
If that's not the problem, then I suggest looking at your coil packs.


----------



## FlylowVW (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

Clogged cat crossed my mind especially after last nite. Car is out of warranty. They only give us a 2 year warranty here in Brazil. 
Will scan it again and post the codes tomorrow. 
Thanks for the reply


----------



## FlylowVW (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Check engine light and sputtering I'm giving up (classicjetta)*

Tried different gas stations and went thru several tanks of gas at various gas stations. Use the same gas station for all my other cars. Only this one has a problem.
Coil Packs?


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

It sounds like to me that your fuel filter may be clogged....have you been getting really good gas mileage recently?


----------



## FlylowVW (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

Changed the fuel filter also...gas mileage has not changed .


----------



## FlylowVW (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (FlylowVW)*

VAG scan kicked up code "16452" I think O2 sensor? 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlylowVW (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (FlylowVW)*

MAP and MAF sensors changed. Car up and running again.


----------



## Paul_Days (May 30, 2000)

It's your coil pack, been there, done that.


----------



## Halloween (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: (Paul_Days)*

Yeah, this is a coilpack or more than one.
But regarldess, don't talk to us. With 20 K get that car back to the dealer.


----------

